# The Shack



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

Finally figured out how to upload. Here are better pictures of my track nicknamed "The Shack". It is a 4 lane quad oval, using Tyco track and a 2 lane road track using Tomy track. The table is 16' x 5' and needs to be covered with something, due to the wear it shows from tracks of the past. Both tracks are powered by 2 seperate 0-30v 5amp power supplies. The oval is timed by Trakemate windows version, the road track by Laptimer 2000.

These pictures show the progress of the tracks from the past 2-3 years.

The Quad Oval in the beginning!!



















The Road Track taking shape!



















Changed the inner circles in the final track design.










The way it looks now!




























Let me know what you think!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I like it.

Couple questions:

Is the appeal of having an oval basically related to being a fan of NASCAR? Don't take me wrong - I'm not knocking ovals or NASCAR. I was just surprised to see so many people with HO ovals, and they all do tend to enjoy them quite a bit. As someone without any slot experience, I would think the road coarse would be much more fun, but at same time, if someone really enjoyed NASCAR, I could see them getting a lot of entertainmant from racing the oval.

Having both must be the best of both worlds - nicely done.

Also, I noticed the lane stripes on the road coarse are no longer on the final version. Did you paint the whole track?


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

I have always rebuilt the track and found that I either end up with an Oval of some sort or a road track. I also have my own young kids, as well as, friends young kids racing and they seem to be able to handle the oval better for obvious reasons. That is basically why I built both, like you said the "best of both worlds."

Yes, the road track and the oval have been spackeled, sanded, soldered all connections and painted.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

A road course to me is really good if you dont have anybody to race or if it is just you and 1 other. But an oval is great fun if you have 4 to 8 lanes and several people to race with. I use my oval for cubscouts and birthday parties and the kids do handle it better.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

That is a really exceptional track layout. Truely the best of both worlds.......looks like you really have an awesome setup there :thumbsup:


----------

